# Betta Side Floater



## ludy_a (Jun 17, 2008)

My betta begins to float on its side when I clean the water. I use Betta complete water conditioner for its quart size bowl. My betta starts to look dead and begins to float on its side and he just can't stay down, it just keeps floating. Once the water gets dingy and begins to develope a cloudy residue it seems to be fine. It usually take about 2-3 days. Anyone have any idea why it does this?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i guess if its only a quart it wont have a filter or heater? and i would recommend upgrading your tank to at least a 2.5 gallon with a heater. unlike other fish bettas can survive in a little cup but they wont thrive or be happy. and they also need 78 degree water or else they are prone to illnesses and they dont live as long.
do you know the water parameters (tested with liquid test kit)

perhaps your betta lays on its side is from its a little shocked from the new water. How much water do you change and How often?
does he look bloated around the chest at all? you could try to feed him a defrozted, cut up pea. (it works like fiber and flushes out his insides)


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

My betta will do that to, but not when i clean the water. He just does it every now and then. Especially if i look at him and he looks back he'll slowly turn while staring at me then go back to floating regularly and swim off. So maybe if u upgrade the tank and all that fun stuff, and he still does it then it could just be no big deal.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Ludy..when you change your water are you careful to make sure the temperature of the new water is as close as possible to the water you removed?


----------



## vamptos (Jun 18, 2008)

*Side floater*

My betta sort of will tilt to his side sometimes. But his chest is bloated and mentioned here. What does that mean? How do I cure him?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

if he looks bloated he could be constapated
to get rid of the junk stuck inside his gut you need to take an ordinary (although canned could work too) frozen pea, stick it in a little water in a cup, microwave for 15 secs, take off the shell so you would have the two inside halfs, cut up bite size chunks your, and drop in tank for betta will enjoy (mine does) 

if he doesnt eat it the first time, you could try the canned, or dry it out, or feed it to him on the end of a toothpick or finger (i use my finger bcuz im paranoid for him cutting his mouth) Make sure you DONT cook in salt or anything that is not water

hope this helps


----------



## bobbysgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

ergg my betta is floating on her side and is bloated and i tried feeding her peas, she would take the pea off the toothpick, chew, and spit it out...
she wont eat her veggies


----------

